# Best solution for organizing numerous lenshoods



## davidgator (Nov 4, 2012)

As my collection of lenses has grown (man, this is an expensive and addictive hobby), so has my collection of lenshoods. Is there a system to Canon's numbering on the lenshood that will help me to remember which lens each lenshood matches? What is your system for keeping your lenshoods and lenses correctly matched up?


----------



## prjkt (Nov 4, 2012)

I just leave them reverse mounted on each lens thy belong to, simple


----------



## brad-man (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi tech. Masking tape and a sharpie


----------



## eli72 (Nov 4, 2012)

I got one of those Brother label makers that prints black on white tape (more elegant than brad-man's solution, but also more expensive!). I also have a Word list of my lenses and put the lens hood number in parentheses beside each lens in case I forget.


----------



## pwp (Nov 4, 2012)

prjkt said:


> I just leave them reverse mounted on each lens thy belong to, simple



Exactly. They should never leave the lens...
Apart from the primary function as a hood/shade, they're brilliant lens protectors, absorbing bumps & biffs while on location that the lens proper would other wise cop. I see them as a convenient additional form of insurance.

-PW


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2012)

I just dump them all in a very appropriate, large storage bin - the hood for the 600 II. 

Seriously, I store them on their lens (reversed), except the 16-35L II and TS-E 24L II, which I store along side the lens in the Storm im2720 hard case. 

The nomenclature for hoods is EW for wide angle lens (use the wide end of a zoom), ES for a standard lens, or ET for a telephoto lens, the number is the diameter of the hood at the mount, a letter after the number is a different design for the same W/S/T + diameter (i.e. fits a different lens), and a II, III, etc. are revisions of the same design.


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm going to drill some holes in my wall, put in some Eye-hooks, run some tinsel between them, and thread it through all of my lens hoods for a nice christmas decoration...


----------



## brad-man (Nov 5, 2012)

I frequently like to head out with no particular photographic mission in mind, just like to have my stuff. I find it discreet and convenient to carry my 5DII with an SP24-70 2.8VC attached, and an EF70-200f4IS in the other pocket of a Think Tank Retro 5. It's a relatively small package for the cargo, but there ain't no way my hoods are fitting in there...


----------



## picturesbyme (Nov 5, 2012)

Reversed on the lens.
Fortunately 2 of my most used lenses are the 24-70 and the 200 2.8 and they share the same hood.
I also like these aftermarket hoods, they are small and as long as the size fits they can be used on wide to tele lenses: http://www.photovideo.com.au/images/hoya/multihood3450.jpg


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 5, 2012)

White edding solves the problem


----------



## jm345 (Nov 5, 2012)

I attach a small self-stick label to the lens hood and use a marking pen to indicate its matching lens.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 5, 2012)

I once heard that battering the hoods up and deep frying them in coca-cola would produce some delicious hood rings for serving guest on routine flying boat's.


----------



## SwissBear (Nov 5, 2012)

i heard that tulip-shaped lenshoods start to soar if spinned with 1000rpm or more.


----------



## bycostello (Nov 14, 2012)

prjkt said:


> I just leave them reverse mounted on each lens thy belong to, simple



+1


----------



## PavelR (Nov 14, 2012)

prjkt said:


> I just leave them reverse mounted on each lens thy belong to, simple


+1


----------



## florianbieler.de (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a department in my camera backpack where I stack the lens hoods into each other, as I do not need them that often. Backwards on 100L? Not so good to access the focus.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Nov 14, 2012)

SwissBear said:


> i heard that tulip-shaped lenshoods start to soar if spinned with 1000rpm or more.


I think I have to test that


----------

